# Typhoon Ondoy in the Philippines



## youbetcha1018

Last September 26, 2009, Philippines was hit by a typhoon. The country's capital, Manila and nearby provinces was hit by cat 2 typhoon. And here are some of the photos taken the day after (9/27/09). Just want to share these photos with you.


----------



## youbetcha1018




----------



## Billhyco

red x's galore


----------



## ChrisG

They are lovely red x's though


----------



## SingleShutter

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hi. I would like to share some videos I took of the killer Typhoon here in the Philippines. These places I took videos of never ever flooded in the past. Just shows how much water the typhoon dumped on Manila. Ketsana even dumped more water than Hurricane Katrina.

Bagyong Ondoy (Typhoon Ketsana) :: SingleShutter.com

I took these videos using my 500D and a 10-20mm Sigma lens. I forgot to take pictures due to all the excitement and stress!

Cheers! [/FONT]


----------

